# Tanglefoot Hedgehogs?



## soopadook (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello everyone - 

I have been thinking about getting a hedgehog for a while now. If I do, it will be near the beginning of summer (early June-ish). I live in Texas. I've been looking around at breeders, and I found one called Tanglefoot Hedgehogs in Temple, TX. The website looked pretty clean and legitimate and left me with a really good impression of them. 

Has anyone here ever had any experience with them? Are the hedgehogs that they sell legitimate, tame, and disease-free? If not or if they aren't a good breeder, could you help guide me to a good breeder?

Thanks everyone! <3


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello, welcome!! A hedgehog can't really be tame, since they are exotic. Any hedgehog will need a very long time to get used to you. I got mine in October and she still huffs at me!! Check and see if the breeder has a pedigree for their hedgehogs that shows no signs of WHS or other diseases. Hope this helped!!!


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

I also want to get a hedgehog from them, but can't find any reviews, has anyone dealt with them before? What's the final price for their hedgies? Are they a good and trustworthy breeder?


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 27, 2014)

I have recently reserved a place on there waiting list, and while they responded very quickly initially, after the hoglets were born they stopped resounding so quickly. It has been a week since I emailed them, but this is a very busy time for them, because one of the mothers stopped producing milk and they are having to hand feed 3 babies. I am starting to get worried. however, because they are relatively new (they said two years) and there are no reviews. like you said.


----------



## Malakai (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a gander at their website. It seems to me that they know what they are doing, except in one area. I've seen so many posts on this site about staying away from food "designed" for hedgehogs. They encourage hedgehog food, so I'm a little worried about the opposing view points.

Adoption costs are $175 (cost will go up for rarer coloration), including a $50 non-refundable deposit which gets you on the waiting list.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

I decided to go with another breeder.. The lack of reviews/updates/info on them scared me away...


----------

